# Paraculo



## CarolMamkny

¡Buena tarde a todos!

Espero que esta no sea una de aquellas preguntas que ya se ha hecho millones de veces.. no encontré el significado en un diccionario italiano-español. ¿Me podrían decir qué significado tiene esta palabra en español? y si es, en si, una mala palabra o se le puede llamar a alguien así sin ofenderlo/a?


----------



## Silvia10975

Mira Carol, no sé como se dice en español, pero te pongo aquí la definición de la palabra italiana que da Garzanti:
 *Paraculo*
_agg_. e _s. m_. [f. _-a_] (_region. volg_.) si dice di persona furba, abile nel fare il proprio interesse senza darlo a vedere.

Es un poco vulgar, pero dependiendo del contexto, si lo dices en broma a un amigo, no se va a ofender


----------



## xeneize

Ejm, acabo de enterarme que acá en Sassari_  paraculu/paraculo_ significa _gay_.
Supongo sea algo de acá, igual mejor no lo usen si van a venir por estos lados...


----------



## CarolMamkny

¿podría ser algo como espabilado, calculador?


----------



## traduttrice

Non mi dire che la traduzione sarebbe FORRO?!?!?
_http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/01479674511225028537857/not00005.htm_
_Como adjetivo viene del sustantivo usado vulgarmente en la República Argentina en lugar de preservativo. En un comienzo, era frecuente escuchar: «te usaron como un forro», esto es, que usaron y luego descartaron a una persona en una relación personal o en un trabajo. Por ejemplo: si a uno lo contrataron en un banco, lo hicieron trabajar muchísimo y, una vez terminado el contrato, lo despidieron sin más, no hay dudas de que lo usaron «de forro» o «como un forro», o lo «tuvieron de forro». *Poco después, sin embargo, se empezó a decir: «sos un forro», pero no tanto referido a la condición descartable inicial, sino a ciertas características personales*. No tiene el mismo sentido que las terminaciones en -udo, sino que es algo más sutil. Se aplica a alguien más bien insoportable, pero aquí se confunden los sentidos, pues se le puede decir «forro» tanto a un tipo al que lo usan y que es medio pusilánime, como al que da vueltas y no define las cosas. Muy frecuente entre adolescentes, para mujeres existe la adaptación «forra». Se ha formado también el verbo «forrear». *Una persona «forrea» a otra cuando la usa y la descarta, o bien cuando da vueltas, no define una cosa, no termina de decir la verdad.* No está incluido en el DRAE._


----------



## xeneize

No sé Tradu, acá no se usa así esa palabra italiana, pero me parece más _piola_ que _forro_...


----------



## traduttrice

xeneize said:


> No sé Tradu, acá no se usa así esa palabra italiana, pero me parece más _piola_ que _forro_...


.
Piola tiene un sentido más suave: ejemplo: "Marcos se hizo el piola y no me devolvió los cinco pesos que le presté el otro día" (le doy el sentido de "furbo")

Forro ("F" de ahora en más) tiene un sentido amplio; en el texto que copié le da dos sentidos: "usar a una persona como un tonto" y "ser una persona sin escrúpulos, una persona VENTAJERA (¡qué palabra increíble!)". En este último sentido, tiene un uso muy amplio porque se le puede llamar "F", por ejemplo, a:
* quien te pasa con el auto a alta velocidad mientras habla por teléfono;
* quien no te perdona ni cinco centavos si no tenés cambio (siendo cliente) y no está dispuesto a entregarte la mercadería y decirte "me lo paga la próxima")
* quien no es solidario
* y, entre los chicos jóvenes, se usa como boludo, es decir, como nombre propio "eh forra, vení acá"; "dale boluda, prestamelo"

Pero bueno, todo puede ser... quizás con otras contribuciones logremos llegar a la palabra que más se le asemeja.


----------



## Oluja

Io dalle mie parti ho sentito anche l'uso di "paraculato" nel senso di raccomandato... os suena?


----------



## llenyador

Oluja said:


> Io dalle mie parti ho sentito anche l'uso di "paraculato" nel senso di raccomandato... os suena?


 
Si, anch'io ho sentito a Roma la parola "paraculo" usata in questo senso. La cosa linguisticamente particolare è che era usata al femminile. Uno diceva: "poi arriva la bella paracula e ti frega il posto". Curioso....


----------



## sabrinita85

llenyador said:


> Si, anch'io ho sentito a Roma la parola "paraculo" usata in questo senso. La cosa linguisticamente particolare è che era usata al femminile. Uno diceva: "poi arriva la bella paracula e ti frega il posto". Curioso....



In realtà paraculo/a significa furbo, ma furbo in senso spregiativo: un furbo che prevarica gli altri per un suo tornaconto personale.
Io non l'ho mai sentito con l'accezione di raccomandato, anche se in realtà dalla tua frase potrebbe sembrare che voglia dire raccomandata, invece vuol dire furba, poi va da sé che la furba si sarà fatta raccomandare.

Así que *Carol*, paraculo/a quiere decir listo, pero en la acepción peyorativa, despreciativa: quiere decir más bien 'zorro'... que hace algo por su provecho. 


EDIT: Ah, se me olvidaba decir que puede decirse también sin la intención 'mala': entre amigos, se dice "che paraculo che sei", para decir simplemente "furbo" (=listo).

Ah, otra cosa: paraculo nel senso di 'furbo' non è considerato volgare dall'autorevole DeMauro, quindi è inutile tacciarlo come tale e mettere le icone di punto esclamativo.


----------



## Silvia10975

Battaglia tra il DeMauro e Garzanti, uno dice che non è volgare (in un'accezione), l'altro sì (e tra l'altro dà solo un significato!!")


----------



## llenyador

Lo Zanichelli lo da come volgare anche nel senso di furbo. Comunque a me sembra che nel uso attuale abbia perso molta carica di volgarità. Io lo considereri soltanto colloquiale.
E' curioso che anche in spagnolo per dire furbata a volte si dice "mariconada" in frasi come "¡vaya mariconada que me ha hecho el tío!"


----------



## sabrinita85

llenyador said:


> Lo Zanichelli lo da come volgare anche nel senso di furbo. Comunque a me sembra che nel uso attuale abbia perso molta carica di volgarità. Io lo considereri soltanto colloquiale.
> E' curioso che anche in spagnolo per dire furbata a volte si dice "mariconada" in frasi come "¡vaya mariconada que me ha hecho el tío!"


Sì, sono d'accordo con te! Anche per me è più che altro colloquiale.


----------



## moro_of_venice

s10975 said:


> Mira Carol, no sé como se dice en español, pero te pongo aquí la definición de la palabra italiana que da Garzanti:
> *Paraculo*
> _agg_. e _s. m_. [f. _-a_] (_region. volg_.) si dice di persona furba, abile nel fare il proprio interesse senza darlo a vedere.
> 
> Es un poco vulgar, pero dependiendo del contexto, si lo dices en broma a un amigo, no se va a ofender


 
Se ci  aggiungi anche falso e mentitore è esatto. "paraculo" in italiano non ha nessun significato sessuale or gay


----------



## Silvia10975

Fino a poco fa neppure io credevo che esistesse con questo significato ma, oltre a essere confermato da alcuni interventi, è un'accezione del dizionario DeMauro:
pa|ra|cù|lo
s.m., agg.
1 s.m. CO pop., chi è abile nel fare il proprio interesse, senza darlo a vedere 
*2 s.m. BU volg., omosessuale maschio passivo *
3 agg. BU di comportamento, atteggiamento, malizioso e opportunista

L'ideale è quindi sapere l'esatto contesto, per poter essere effettivamente sicuri del significato/traduzione che Carol stava cercando.


----------



## llenyador

Si, ma la prova che il senso che aveva come "omesessuale" sia praticamente scomparsa nella percezione dei parlanti è il suo uso come aggettivo e per di più al femminile come nel caso che citavo di "una bella paracula". Penso che i dizionari si preoccupino molto di aggiungere parole nuove e meno di togliere le accezioni ormai scomparse. Comunque non tutto il male viene per nuocere dato che questo è utile a chi si interessa alla storia delle parole.


----------



## CarolMamkny

s10975 said:


> L'ideale è quindi sapere l'esatto contesto, per poter essere effettivamente sicuri del significato/traduzione che Carol stava cercando.


 
Umm... pues la verdad no se trata de un traducción formal. Solo que un "amigo" me llamo así y no tenia ni idea de como tomarlo. Pero ya que me dan tantos significados creo que él lo estaba usando más en el sentido de ser alguien "oportunista" 

Gracias


----------



## esteban

No sé si se aplica a tu ejemplo Carol pero a ver...

Si bien entendí todas las explicaciones que dieron ustedes, yo creo que en Colombia diríamos "vivo" o "avión".

Ejemplo:

Un amigo te ve comiendo un trozo de pastel en una fiesta de matrimonio a la que no has sido invitado.
"Y vos, ¿qué hacés aquí?"
- Dije que era un antiguo compañero del colegio de la novia...
"¡Sos bien avión/vivo!"

Se ho capito bene le spiegazioni che avete dato, penso che in Colombia si userebbe "vivo" o "avión" (letteralmente "aereo").

Esempio:

Un amico ti vede mangiando una fetta di torta in una festa di matrimonio in cui non sei stato invitato.
"Tu che ci fai qui?"
-Ho detto che ero un antico compagno del liceo della sposa...
"Che paraculo che sei!" (?????)

Sarebbe questo un buon esempio dell'uso di _paraculo_ nel senso di "opportunista" (in realtà è la prima volta che vedo questa parola...)?

Saludos


----------



## Silvia10975

Mi sembra ottimo come esempio, usato esattamente col senso colloquiale che più si conosce!


----------



## CarolMamkny

esteban said:


> No sé si se aplica a tu ejemplo Carol pero a ver...
> 
> Si bien entendí todas las explicaciones que dieron ustedes, yo creo que en Colombia diríamos "vivo" o "avión".


 
umm..... bueno.. gracias por tu aporte.. por lo menos ya entendí que me llamaron "aviona"


----------



## esteban

CarolMamkny said:


> umm..... bueno.. gracias por tu aporte.. por lo menos ya entendí que me llamaron "aviona"


 

  Yo no me preocuparia tanto Carol, es una manera de hablar. Si escucharas las cosas que les digo a mis amigas a veces...


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, les comento que acá en Sassari y alrededores, *en italiano*, quiere decir únicamente _gay,_ ya lo pregunté_._
Así que, cuidado si lo van a usar aquí...Mejor úsenlo en Roma 
Ah, y acá se suele pronunciar "baragulu".
Me alegra el "respaldo" del diccionario, aunque no fuera "imprescindible" 
Por supuesto, quién lo dijo a Carol *no* era sassarés, así que tranquila 
Chau


----------

